# Day Trader meeting point



## muzzza64 (19 April 2011)

Howdy traders,

I had a business idea to have a shared meeting point for day traders to get together to help move markets and share in stock tips.

Together as a group we should be able to have some wins. Get nice coffee:drink: and bond together as trader, I'm sure there are some stories to tell in this busy faced paced cafe.

Muz
appreciate your  worth.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 April 2011)

Not trying to deflate you, but there is 0% chance of this working.


----------



## muzzza64 (19 April 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Not trying to deflate you, but there is 0% chance of this working.




I am classing this as research, but why....
I used to have an email stock tip sharing club and it worked a treat.


----------



## Tanaka (19 April 2011)

Meet up sounds good. I’m with GB, I can’t see that a group of traders could become market makers with success for all members. Besides not going to Sydney for coffee, Melbourne has the best coffee we all know that :


----------



## muzzza64 (19 April 2011)

Tanaka said:


> Meet up sounds good. I’m with GB, I can’t see that a group of traders could become market makers with success for all members. Besides not going to Sydney for coffee, Melbourne has the best coffee we all know that :




Im with you there, just back from Melboune to watch the F1 and carlise street st kilda with all those yummy cake shops and brilliant coffee was what makes melbourne a great alternative to a place to live.


----------

